# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Proyecto SEGVERT: visión artificial para determinar la procedencia de los vertidos

## Jonasino

> Astosam, Cetaqua y la Universidad de Málaga colaboran en la detección de vertidos en el litoral de Torremolinos.
>     El proyecto SEGVERT determinará mediante técnicas de visión artificial, las manchas que aparezcan en el agua para poder descubrir su procedencia.
> 
> Durante los próximos diez meses, Astosam en colaboración con la Fundación Centro Andaluz de Investigaciones del Agua (Cetaqua Andalucía) y la Universidad de Málaga, trabajarán para garantizar la calidad de las aguas de baño en el litoral de Torremolinos, identificando la procedencia de los posibles vertidos que aparezcan en el agua de sus playas. Esta colaboración se debe a la puesta en marcha, el pasado 9 de junio, del proyecto de investigación SEGVERT, liderado por la empresa Astosam.
> 
> El objetivo del proyecto es detectar la procedencia de manchas en el agua usando técnicas de visión artificial que permitirán analizar en tiempo real imágenes del mar para detectar posibles vertidos. El servidor encargado del análisis de las imágenes determinará la ubicación de la mancha y realizará un seguimiento de la misma para permitir trazar la trayectoria seguida e inferir su procedencia.
> 
> Astosam mantiene desde hace años monitorizados los aliviaderos de su red de saneamiento garantizando de este modo que las salidas de sus infraestructuras de saneamiento están libres de material contaminante. Sin embargo, en ocasiones se ha detectado la presencia de manchas en el agua que podrían afectar a la imagen turística de Torremolinos y al bienestar de sus ciudadanos. Respondiendo a esta problemática, Astosam ha buscado alternativas para permitir controlar la calidad del agua con independencia del origen de la contaminación, conjuntamente con Cetaqua Andalucía -una red integrada de centros tecnológicos cuya misión es generar y gestionar conocimiento e identificar oportunidades estratégicas de IDi- y la UMA.
> 
> Con este proyecto, Astosam sigue apostando por la innovación aplicando los últimos avances tecnológicos para continuar con la mejora continua de sus servicios y la protección del medioambiente en la ciudad de Torremolinos.


Fuente: iagua

----------

